# The End For Windows 11 Control Panel



## kburra (Dec 25, 2021)

For many years, people have used the control panel to access features built into Windows, but things are changing with Windows 11. Microsoft want to move away from control panel and use there new Windows settings panel. Microsoft have already starting to remove access to features like Uninstall Programs from control panel in Windows 11. How long before its completely gone?


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 25, 2021)

By what I have picked up so far there doesn’t seem to be too many changes ,unless of course Microsoft are keeping them under raps.


----------



## Devi (Dec 25, 2021)

There's no way to uninstall programs?

I'm a fan of Revo Uninstaller, free version.


----------



## kburra (Dec 25, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> By what I have picked up so far there doesn’t seem to be too many changes ,unless of course Microsoft are keeping them under raps.


Indeed they are,will be more like stealth?


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 25, 2021)

It seems Microsoft are only removing the Control panel and using their new Windows Setting panel, if so it’s not a big deaL.


----------



## kburra (Dec 25, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> It seems Microsoft are only removing the Control panel and using their new Windows Setting panel, if so it’s not a big deaL.


So *WHY* do it,we have been using it since Win 95 just about?.....Initial release: 1985; 36 years ago,if it aint broke don`t fix it!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 26, 2021)

kburra said:


> So *WHY* do it,we have been using it since Win 95 just about?.....Initial release: 1985; 36 years ago,if it aint broke don`t fix it!


Yes sir!  I remember Windows 95 and I loved it very much.  It did great things for me and it ran well taking up very little space and power.  I always believed in keeping it simple but I'm sure Microsoft would disagree with me.  They believe in "keep changing it and make them sweat by making it more and more complex."   Microsoft believes in change for change sakes.  They make more money in thinking that way!


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Microsoft believes in change for change sakes.


So does Apple.  They all do.  New and Improved.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 26, 2021)

I am keeping windows 10.  I like it fine.


----------



## David777 (Dec 26, 2021)

As someone using these devices in engineering since the dawn of computers with a command line bias,  I greatly dislike the Windows 10 functions set up to access settings and the like.  About the only way to find some things is via an annoying search.  This is all the result of smartphone advocates at Microsoft trying yet again to redesign the desktop for computer homers without regard for the fact it forces those many already familiar with how to access functions to become as lost as the clueless.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 26, 2021)

David777 said:


> As someone using these devices in engineering since the dawn of computers with a command line bias,  I greatly dislike the Windows 10 functions set up to access settings and the like.  About the only way to find some things is via an annoying search.  This is all the result of smartphone advocates at Microsoft trying yet again to redesign the desktop for computer homers without regard for the fact it forces those many already familiar with how to access functions to become as lost as the clueless.


That's true. A lot of settings aren't where you'd expect them to be and the only way to find them is by using the search function.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> So does Apple.  They all do.  New and Improved.


Yes and "the customer is always right."  Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2022)

I'll be taking delivery of a new Lenovo laptop with Windows 11 on Saturday.

I had no problem with Windows 10 and I'm excited to check out Windows 11. Anymore advice anyone has, please let me know.


----------



## Chet (Jan 10, 2022)

Microsoft seems to confuse different with better.


----------

